# Vintage rod & reel



## Waterwings (Nov 10, 2007)

Thought I'd add this post showing a vintage rod & reel my wife bought for me a couple of yrs ago for my "man room" as she calls it: The reel is a Meisselbach TriPart #581, with patent #'s on the side plate ranging from 1904 to 1909. The rod is a 3-piece metal rod with the name stamped opposite side of where the reel seat sets. Have not been able to locate the date of the rod. The name on the rod is Nuvalu or Nuvalo (hard to tell), and there's an arrow inscribed going through the name. Under that is stamped Insured, USA, Chicago. Anyone have any idea who the actual manufacturer was? Here's a couple of pics:


----------



## pbw (Nov 10, 2007)

You need to send photos/info to BassMaster Mag they have a section they answer these exact type of question.


Edit: nice looking rod/reel....


So what does this "man room" look like?


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 10, 2007)

pbw said:


> ...So what does this "man room" look like?



Nothing much really. Since all the kids have moved out [-o< , we took one of the bedrooms, gave it a fresh coat of paint, moved the computer desk in, a stuffed chair, and hung some of my Navy memorbilia and some fishing related stuff on the walls. My wife did get me a recliner to put in there, but I have a problem with it. Everytime I sit in it to read or watch tv I fall asleep, and have missed a few shows, lol.


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 10, 2007)

Wow nice vintage rod, im thinking yardsale score?


----------



## mr.fish (Nov 10, 2007)

Your wife got a good eye.

I almost bought a hole bunch of vintage baitcastor reels from a real hick fleamarket about a month ago. Didn't recognize any of the brand names so I sadly made my decision not to buy them. The toothless man only wanted $30 for 6 reels.


----------



## Gamefisher (Nov 10, 2007)

I have a couple around somewhere, now I'm going to have to find them.


----------



## jkbirocz (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice rod and reel. That is the type/age period of baitcaster I learned on. My Great G-pop used old baitasters and steel rods for carp, and thats what I learned on. Lots of practice and much heavier weights needed, but still a lot of fun. I would write in to bassmasters as said before. They always seem to be able to find vintage rod and reel manufactureres.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 10, 2007)

BassAddict said:


> Wow nice vintage rod, im thinking yardsale score?



Actually, she bought it from a fellow at the Nashville BPS store who had a display setup there. I was really surprised myself when I saw it. 


Yep, will probably go the Bassmaster magazine route and see if they know where the rod was made. That fellow sure knows his stuff!


----------



## Jim (Nov 11, 2007)

Waterwings,
I hope this helps. I went to my source :wink: ......

Hi Jim: 

Sure thing. I wrote three books about Meisselbach reels. The Tripart 581 is a free spool version of their Non Level Wind casting reel. (it was also made as a fixed spool version). They didn't say if it was made in Newark NJ, or Elyria, OH, but if in Newark it was made between 1909-1917 or 1918-1921, depending upon the maker name. If made in Ohio it was from 1922-1930. They are nickel plated brass, and a very neat reel that was the most popular casting reel in America in the 1910-20 time period. They are a relatively common reel due to their popularity, and usually bring $25-50 depending upon condition. 

I believe the rod is a Richardson Rod, due to the Chicago address. It was undoubtedly made for some major retailer (sears, wards, etc) and their trademark name was used on the rod. They are a fun rod, and the type was very popular. That rod was probably made in the 1925-40 time period. It appears to have agate guides. I fish one like it in our Old Tackle fishing tournament every year. 

I hope this helps..


----------



## nicdicarlo (Nov 11, 2007)

Wings, 
Did you ever give it a cast? I know some guys from another forum like use some vintage abu stuff (probably not that old) and love it. It would be cool to catch a fish on something like that.


----------



## jkbirocz (Nov 11, 2007)

Good info Jim. An old tackle fishing tournament sounds like a blast. What is considered old? Do you just fish old rods and reels or do you have to use old lures too?


----------



## dampeoples (Nov 11, 2007)

That's not Jim, it's probably ROG answering him, Jimmy fishes new stuff 

I would think old, at least nowadays, means at late as the 40's, a lot of that stuff isn't around anymore, sadly.


----------



## Jim (Nov 11, 2007)

dampeoples said:


> That's not Jim, it's probably ROG answering him, Jimmy fishes new stuff
> 
> I would think old, at least nowadays, means at late as the 40's, a lot of that stuff isn't around anymore, sadly.




Bingo!


----------



## redbug (Nov 11, 2007)

I have a bunch of old reels and lures. i have 2 old pfluger summits on heddon pal rods that my wife's grand father used they are in okay shape but not mint. I also have around 10 to 15 old abu reels from the 50's 
I'll try to get some pictures up

Wayne


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 11, 2007)

Jim said:


> Waterwings,
> I hope this helps. I went to my source :wink: ......
> 
> Hi Jim:
> ...



Jim,
Greatly appreciate the assistance from you and your source with ID'ing the rod/reel. As stamped under the reel seat, it reads "A.F. Meisselbach MFG Co., Elyria, Ohio, USA, 80 Yards". I spent some time on eBay last night searching for rods/reels such as the one I have. I found a few reels (mostly #580's). I did find a rod exactly like mine and the guy has it for sale for an opening bid of $2.99 until 11/17. here's the link if anyone wants to look into it: 
https://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Nuvalu...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting 

The one on eBay also comes with a cloth carry sack of some type. 
I also sent an email to Bassmaster last night inquiring about the rod, but don't need that help now since you enlisted the help of your source. be sure and thank him/her. Thanks for the assistance


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 11, 2007)

nicdicarlo said:


> Wings,
> Did you ever give it a cast? I know some guys from another forum like use some vintage abu stuff (probably not that old) and love it. It would be cool to catch a fish on something like that.



No, never have used it. Just have it hanging on the wall. Looks as if someone made some repairs to it, as the rear eye on the handle section, has had some minor welding/soldering done to it in the past.


----------



## Jim (Nov 11, 2007)

Waterwings,
I was just trying to be cool LOL! The source is a guy named "Reel Old Geezer" from the Tackle Tour Forum. That is his hobby and passion....he wrote three books about those reels? :shock: 

I myself was surprised at that!


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 11, 2007)

Pass on a big "Thank You" to him from me!


----------



## Mark W (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi. Your rod is a Trade rod built for the Nuvalu USA Co. by Richardson Rod & Reel Co. of Chicago. Probably built between 1915 and 1920. Nuvalu Co. was probably a Chicago-based sporting good, hardware or department store in the early part of the century. I've not been able to find any info on them, however. Richardson Rod & Reel Co. was one of the "Big 3" steel rod producers, along with Bristol/Horton Mfg Co. of Bristol, Conn. and Union Hardware Co. of Torrington, Conn. from the mid-1880's to around 1950. All three provided private label rods for hundreds, and perhaps thousands of retailers and wholesalers across the country. All three companies have long since passed into history. I also own one of these NUVALU rods, along with several others that are identical models, except they are made for different stores and companies. Though made of steel, not too many of these rods survived, so hold onto yours. Hope this helps. Have a great Holiday. Mark


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 10, 2007)

Mark,

Thanks for the info! I'll certainly hang on to it, and welcome aboard!


----------



## Jim (Dec 10, 2007)

Mark W said:


> Hi. Your rod is a Trade rod built for the Nuvalu USA Co. by Richardson Rod & Reel Co. of Chicago. Probably built between 1915 and 1920. Nuvalu Co. was probably a Chicago-based sporting good, hardware or department store in the early part of the century. I've not been able to find any info on them, however. Richardson Rod & Reel Co. was one of the "Big 3" steel rod producers, along with Bristol/Horton Mfg Co. of Bristol, Conn. and Union Hardware Co. of Torrington, Conn. from the mid-1880's to around 1950. All three provided private label rods for hundreds, and perhaps thousands of retailers and wholesalers across the country. All three companies have long since passed into history. I also own one of these NUVALU rods, along with several others that are identical models, except they are made for different stores and companies. Though made of steel, not too many of these rods survived, so hold onto yours. Hope this helps. Have a great Holiday. Mark



Awesome! Thanks for the info and welcome aboard!


----------



## shamoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome aboard Mark, I'm sure you'll like out little community


----------

